# How to help an overfed mantis?



## Owldoggo (Jun 4, 2020)

Long story short, I told my mom about mantids being used as pest control and she decided it was a wonderful idea to catch every fly in the house instead of killing them and throwing them into my mantids’ enclosures. Needless to say, I came back to two very chubby mantids! And I heard it can be pretty bad for them to be overfed, so I wanted to know if I could do anything to help them out.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 4, 2020)

They should be fine. It sounds like you have a great mom! My mom just calls me to get the flies, she doesn't catch them herself!  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 7, 2020)

I don’t think you can over feed a mantis.  Tarantulas, yes.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 7, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> I don’t think you can over feed a mantis.  Tarantulas, yes.


You can. Some species just dont know when to stop: Rhombodera, hierodula, Deroplatys


----------

